# Perdido Tarpon



## upsman

Here is a little video of the Tarpon I hooked on 6/29! 

http://youtu.be/NOIndbQCX-Q


----------



## Kenton

Upload to Youtube then paste the url into the post directly.


----------



## upsman

Thanks Kenton


----------



## fishn4fun

That is awesome!!!! That's on my bucket list for the summer


----------



## upsman

Thanks! We had a Great week fishing there last week!


----------



## auwallace

that was freakin awesome. i need to learn how to find them. do you sight fish for them?


----------



## upsman

I was pretty much just fishing as I always do. I was trolling/drifting a live bait when it hit. We had been seeing them role during the week though.


----------



## Jolly Mon

AWESOME! I really like the way you edited the video with the Slow-mo!


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice i wilk be out there this week!


----------



## jmunoz

Wow crazy thing is i was just searching around youtube looking for local kayak vs tarpon fights lol. Pff always comes through love it good video..did you land him to get pictures??


----------



## upsman

No, unfortunately I did not land it. He broke off after a little over
an hour battle. I will never forget it!


----------



## Farmer

Far friggin out! Thanks for the replay of the jump. 

I fought my first one for over an hour only to have it break my rod at yak side! I was blown away by the sheer strength and unpredictability of tarpon. 

If anyone plans to fish Perdido this week let me know.


----------



## pompanopete

Farmer said:


> Far friggin out! Thanks for the replay of the jump.
> 
> I fought my first one for over an hour only to have it break my rod at yak side! I was blown away by the sheer strength and unpredictability of tarpon.
> 
> If anyone plans to fish Perdido this week let me know.


Awesome video...Hey Doc see I told ya Johnsons beach :whistling:


----------



## Farmer

pompanopete said:


> Awesome video...Hey Doc see I told ya Johnsons beach :whistling:


Pete, quit that job and come camp out on the beach for the rest of tarpon season!


----------



## chaps

Great video!!!! One day I hope.....


----------



## Georgia tater

They said it all. That was great stuff!! Great camera work. I would need some cold ones after that


----------



## Ginzu

Nice job. Looked like a hell of a fight.


----------



## Wilbur

Holy crap, that was awesome. I was gonna drive to Navarre Thursday, but I might just have to stay here in Perdido and try for a tarpon.


----------



## upsman

Thanks for all the comments y'all. I enjoy reading this forum all year long, and watching the different fish at the different times of year that y'all catch. You truly live in a great area. I just wish this hillbilly lived a little closer.


----------



## froglegs

upsman said:


> Thanks for all the comments y'all. I enjoy reading this forum all year long, and watching the different fish at the different times of year that y'all catch. You truly live in a great area. I just wish this hillbilly lived a little closer.


Congrats! 

You said you were drifting a live bait, care to share which variety? Cig, hard tail, penn, etc? 

BTW - I concur on the forum. It is fun reading.


----------



## upsman

Not at all it was a Herring. A big one about 12 inches long
they were pretty thick at times.


----------



## dabutcher

The video is tremendous and it great to see fishing videos shot from the local area. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chad Boles

That was unbeliebable. So cool! Keep it up.


----------



## ctilton

upsman said:


> Thanks for all the comments y'all. I enjoy reading this forum all year long, and watching the different fish at the different times of year that y'all catch. You truly live in a great area. I just wish this hillbilly lived a little closer.


 
I feel your pain, I am addicted to that area and this forum only makes it worse!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pretty work!


----------

